# best fox/coyote rifle



## WisconsinUSMC (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm new to the predator hunting scene and am anxious to hear your input on what you feel the best fox/coyote rifle is.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd just suggest looking under the 223 vs 22-250 thread. There might be something in there. For fox I'd say 17hmr would be a good one, little pelt damage but still strong enough to take 'em down. For coyotes it's a toughy, I'm getting a 243 for yotes and deer when I get enough money. To find a nice happy median, I'd say 223.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I have found the m-16 fully auto works best for most and for the pesky ones ya just need to use the 40mm gernade launcher attachment.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pfast said:


> I have found the m-16 fully auto works best for most and for the pesky ones ya just need to use the 40mm gernade launcher attachment.


The original poster asked an honest question. Keep your answers honest or don't answer at all.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 243, love it. I can download for fox, and up load for deer. Coyotes don't last long out to around 350 yards. I'm sure someone that shoots better could stretch that distance.
I kow of several 223 and 22-250 also. I would be happy with any of these. I like the 243 because I can buy shells anywhere.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I'am not a fan of the 223, but in this case ( for coyotes and fox ) I'd have to say it's the way to go. If not a 223 then a 222, 221 and yes, even the .17 centfire. 
A 22-250, 220 swift or 243 well usually blow big hole in a fox sized animal, but well put a coyote on the ground real fast.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Do I hear an echo?

This might help answer your question....
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=37977


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

You will find about as many answers to your question as there are guests to this forum. I think that may be because everyone's hunting situations and experiences are different. Having said that, I would do a little research and determine what gun fits your specific needs.

What type of terrain will you be hunting... Open country or tight cover?
Will your shots be long range or close... Riffle or shotgun?
What is your objective for shooting yotes... Collecting fur or elliminating problem animals?

Whichever gun you choose, undertand it's capabilities and limitations and then practice and get very comfortable with it.

Good luck.

Yoteslapper


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yoteslapper

Nicely said! You hit it right on the nose.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Well said Danny B! Well said Yoteslapper! Sounds like great advice from obvious experience. :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

22-250 would in my opinion be the best for coyotes, but not foxes, 223 would probably be the one that would do small damage to a fox, and still get a yote, 
im going out with the 22lr in some haybales when i get my call for foxes to make sure im calling good before i go for coyotes and end up having them get educated


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It could also be that he's asking for a brand? Mebbe we should offer up what we think is a well priced, accurate, and reliable gun. Like what is a good AR or who makes the most reliable gun for the adverse conditions it would face while out calling for yotes, something like that.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Kdog, the magic word is experience. All the calibers talked about are great predator hunting calibers to one extent or the other. 
I have learned not to get into caliber conversations, but sometimes I can't help myself lol. Like the rest of you guys huh. :wink:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

there are, as mentioned, several good choices. i have shot coyotes with a 22 hornet, wich was awesome to 150 yards, but ammo is outrageous if you dont have time to reload. i also have a 243, but its hard on fur, and a shotgun is great if you cant see past 75 yards. but i ended up getting a 223 because it has plenty of range, and mainly good ammo is dirt cheap compared to anything else. just keep in mind, the more you shoot the better youll be, thats why i got the 223. but every caliber mentioned in the responses will do a good job. like they said, alot depends on the type of area your hunting.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

if you meant brand
SAVAGE!!!


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> pfast said:
> 
> 
> > I have found the m-16 fully auto works best for most and for the pesky ones ya just need to use the 40mm gernade launcher attachment.
> ...


So when i asked an honest question about lasers and got 7 smart *** answres and 1 serious reply thats ok, but when I make a joke thats how you are going to act. I see :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pfast said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > pfast said:
> ...


Pfast

Sorry if I missed something. I went back to page 2 of the forum to find your laser post. I was not moderator at the time you made that post. I don't even remember seeing that when you brought it up. I read through it and yes there was some joking around there but claiming to "use a fully automatic m-16 and a grenade launcher"...that is just fuel for antihunters to use. I hope you understand how those two things are different. No worries man.


----------



## huntinguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, you said rifle. For fur friendly and humane kills, .17Rem centerfire, .204 Ruger, 22 hornet, or 223. The 204 being the best of these for longest distances.
If not worried about fur, any rifle bigger than those above would be fine.
Don't rule out a shotgun with #4 buckshot.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I use a Tikka 22-250 and love it. The trigger is super smooth as well as the bolt. Its a very versitile round. It can be used as a deer rifle as well. If money is an issue I would go with a .223 cause the rounds are cheap and can be found almost anywhere.


----------



## NC134 (Apr 15, 2007)

There are a lot of good calibers out there that would work for coytes. I shoot a 22-250 but I looked at the .223. The .17 I think is too small because I hunt out west and some of my shots are at longer ranges, and would be questionable with that light of a bullet. The .243 might be a little overkill and the trajectory is not as flat as the 22.250, and its a little easier to guess where to hold if it shoots flat. I am pretty new to the sport also so I might be yacking out of my league. The other thing I was considering when I bought mine was the avaliability of the ammo. The 22-250 and the .223 and the .243 are very widespread. The .17 and the .220 swift are harder to find... Just a few thoughts..


----------



## NC134 (Apr 15, 2007)

.... and as far as the larger caliber rifles blowing a big hole in the pelts, you can solve that by changing the bullet type that you shoot ...


----------

